# Britax Boulevard Question - Weird Headrest?



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

We had an Eddie Bauer convertible seat, which I find impossible to use, so yesterday we bought a Britax Boulevard for the ease of use strap-wise and the side impact safety.

Comfort-wise for Eric though, the EB seems much better. The back on the EB, from head to bottom, is pretty straight. What seems weird to me on the Britax is that the moveable headreat sticks out at it's base (black plastic hump if you look under the padding), so there's a big bump right behind his shoulders. So it's straight behind his back, HUGE bump behind his shoulders, then his head tilts way back against the headrest so he has to look down his nose to see anything. It just looks soooo uncomfortable I might have to return it.

Is this normal? I looked at instructional videos and the baby doesn't look this "contorted", but I can't see any way to adjust this









Thanks.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I think that's just the way the boulevard it. It looks uncomfy to me too! If your LO is ok with it, then use it. You could exchange it for a marathon as well, it's the boulevard without the extra head part, so no bump.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, DH took the cover off, and it looks like when we first set it up, we put the headrest too high, and when we brought it back down, the plastic got caught on some clips, making it bulge way forward. We got it unstuck, so now it's a much smaller bump. Thank goodness, it was ridiculous!


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Huh, I was going to say weird because my son loves his Boulevard. He looks like he's sitting in a Lazyboy chair. I always laugh when I look back at him and he's just chillin in his carseat.


----------



## scubiekim (Dec 3, 2009)

WOW! Thank you for asking that question! I had taken the pad off my son's Boulevard to wash it and noticed a HUGE bulge on the back!

My husband has the same exact car seat in his car so I looked at his and noticed that his was flat.

One time I had loaned my seat to a friend to use with her older toddler and they of course had to adjust the harness. When I got it back I didn't think anything of it and just turned the dials so it would fit him again. Well, the back piece got caught up on a ridge and bowed out. I didn't even notice it (poor kiddo) til months later.

My husband had to get a hair dryer to soften the plastic to be able to push it flat. Now, I think my son will not fight everytime he gets put in his seat! Now, I will make sure I pay attention and make sure the black plastic piece does not get caught up on that ridge.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow - I'm so glad you found the bump! I'm sure your son appreciates it


----------



## scubiekim (Dec 3, 2009)

OH YES!!! It's so funny because I had googled bump on back of Britax and your post came up!!









Now, when he falls asleep in the car he does not hunch over like he used to. I had always thought that was strange and not common to have a child hunch over with the side impact wings. Now he falls asleep in the car all the time!!


----------

